

Show HN: Download Spotify Playlist - qrpike
https://github.com/qrpike/spotify-playlist-downloader

======
qrpike
NodeJS Script to download an entire Spotify Playlist ( FROM SPOTIFY @ 160kbps
) to your local machine.

Also upon download it writes the ID3 data to the file.

------
mhoad
Any idea how to grab the login details for accounts setup for Facebook login?

~~~
azmenak
You can create a username and password for "devices" under Account > Edit
Profile, which works the same way an email/password login would.

Spotify will create a numbered user ID and send you an email with a
verification link to create a password.

------
Killswitch
Getting `Error: spanw ENOENT` when trying it.

~~~
azmenak
Also got this error after the first track finished downloading.

